# My Dog swallowed a knee high panty hose



## Johnnyboy224 (Jun 5, 2012)

My 1 year old pit (75 pounds) got into the cloths hamper today and my mom left her knee high panty hose in it. He had one in his mouth, I caught him with it ran to get him a treat to try and get him to drop it, and he had already swallowed it when I got back.
I heard that these tend to get stuck in their stomachs alot, and got scared, so i started looking up online and alot of sources say they most likely get stuck inside their stomach and require surgery etc..  

We called our vet and they instructed us to try and induce vomiting to get it out before it entered the small intestines. We did what they said and he never threw up. So we just have been watching him. He ate it around 5 pm est so IF it passes he will pass it around 5 pm tomorrow right?? Im just really scared and dont want anything bad to happen to him. We lost our old pitbull to a heartattack, I dont know what I would do without my baby. 

Any advice?


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry you're going through this. I hope it passes quickly.

Can you bring him in to your vet to help induce vomiting, or has it been too long since he swallowed it?


----------



## Johnnyboy224 (Jun 5, 2012)

3doglady said:


> Sorry you're going through this. I hope it passes quickly (no pun intended)
> 
> Can you bring him in to your vet to help induce vomiting, or has it been too long since he swallowed it?


It has been too long now, he swallowed it around 5 pm est. I pray that it gets through him ok.


----------



## bgmacaw (May 5, 2012)

A while ago a friend of ours dalmatian did that. It all came out in the end....with a lot of fearful yelping since it kind of hung there. Gross. 

Anyway, I hope it works out for you and that it surgery isn't required.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I'd call the vet and find out what they would charge you to monitor him overnight with IV fluids. If it's not something you can do, then make sure he gets LOTS of water to drink and keep watch. If Vomiting, diarrhea or stomach swelling occur get him to the vet IMMEADIATLY.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

You could also ask the vet about giving metimucil fiber - it can help bind to the item and help it move through faster. If it DOES start coming out the other end, DO NOT PULL!! Let it work its way through. It can be cut shorter if it's hanging, however, if the dog will let you.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Reading this made me think back to the early 90's when a puppy we had swallowed a knee hi as well. I recall having to pull it out as well. Yeah, sure was gross.
I hope your pup is okay.


----------



## Johnnyboy224 (Jun 5, 2012)

He went to the bathroom early this morning, but it looked normal and the knee high wasn't in it. He hasn't went to the bathroom anymore today. (except peeing)
If he doesn't pass it by tomorrow We are gonna take him to our vet to get xrayed to see if it indeed is stuck. I really hope its not.  He is eating fine and acting normal.


----------



## Johnnyboy224 (Jun 5, 2012)

HE PASSED THE KNEE HIGH TODAY WHEN HE WENT TO THE BATHROOM!!!  Woooooo!
Hugee relieve!
It stayed crumpled up.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank goodness! .... that could have been a major issue. 

Better hide the clothes basket from now on!


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

So glad to read that it worked its way out!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Glad it came out nd didn't need intervention. Hopefully everyone in the house will be more careful and keep the things he likes to chew out of his reach. Dogs really are like infants in this way, everything goes into their mouths!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

And go get him a hard rubber bone and a kong


----------

